# My wolf hunt PT 2



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Well just got back from my second trip to the UP for wolves, went with a good friend of mine and we had a plan, it kinda worked and kinda didn't.
we left Thursday and got up to the lake gogebic area around 3pm, and right on the edge of town found fresh sign, so we shoed up and walked the tracks a bit, that was our plan, find fresh sign and follow it.
This track went the opposite way we were hoping and we had to abandon it.
Friday started driving roads looking for crossing tracks, found a couple different solitary sets of tracks that were within the past 48 hours, with no new snow thats the best we could tell. Talked to several locals trying to get tips, everyone we very nice and told us of some areas to check out, we also talked with some staff at a DNR station and got some more tips.
Saturday followed up on some leads and right away found a track that was fairly fresh, big dog, the knife in the pic is about 5.5"

we followed these tracks as they followed the road for a few miles, they would cut in then come back to the road on both sides along the whole way then they went in and didn't come back out, so again we shoed up and followed the trail, tracked this pack of 4 for 2 hours, until dark we had to abandon the trail.
Sunday..had fresh snow falling in the AM, went where we were yesterday to see if we could find some fresh sign, no dice, started checking the roads around the area (few miles away) and struck paydirt on one of the roads we were on friday.

Looked like a pack of six and we figured we were only an hour or 2 behind them, these one went down a snowmobile trail so we were able to follow with out snowshoes.

these ones would again run the trail then a few would split off then come back to the path later down the trail, we followed for quite some time then heard snowmobiles....crap, they didint come out way so we were hopeful.
No such luck, the path split in a "y" and we had wolf tracks go both ways with snowmobile tracks obliterating enough of them for us to not know for sure which way they went. we picked a direction and walked it, seeing intermittent tracks, and where they would cut off occasionally again. then we seen a heavy game trail that looked like they may have taken and one set of tracks that kept going, so we continued, the lone track didn't cut in and wasn't joined, so we went back to follow the path off the trail via snowshoes. that ended in a deer feeding area with no wolf sign, so back to the snowmobile trail.
Overall we tracked them about 4-4.5 miles and it was getting late, we figured we definitely weren't going to catch them so called it a day.
So overall we seen lots of sign, seen several bald eagles, deer, lots of coyote sign (called a couple times with no success), got to see some beautiful county but no fur..better luck next time.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, at least you had a good time. Sounds like fun.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

thanks, it was a good time, beautiful country.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing sorry you didn't connect


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

You did exactly what you were supposed to do instead of sitting in a deer blind. I logged a lot of miles myself and many tanks of gas this season. I came close to 3 or 4 that I might of been able to shoot but I didn't want to take the chance and not killing it or missing entirely and blowing the whole day. You have to get out and track these dogs down. Forestry roads were the best for me. I was also off a couple main sled trails, but highly used so I didn't even bother with them. 

I hope the DNR surveys everyone that bought a tag to see what they did or didn't do for their hunt. I would think 50% of the people didn't even go hunting. 

I was all over that area too, it would of been great to run into you guys. We could of teamed up. There were 5-6 of us East and North of the lake. Cold enough for ya!? We had to keep moving just to keep our feet from freezing to the ground. I wussed out this afternoon, I was so tired. The Victoria grade was the best all the way towards the Norwich. Its over now. I'm satisfied with what I did busting my butt in the bush!


----------

